# eggs and fry



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

to anyone who has had a spawn.....whats the longest you have allowed eggs and or fry to remain in the parent tank and what were your results. any replys are appreciated as they will help me devise a master plan







,thanks
ron


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

come on guys...nothing


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

they can last a little while, but they can not survive


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I never really had any success rasining them from the mother tank. Longest Ive had frys in the tank was about 2 weeks.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

cool, that means i have a litlle time to get a fry tank going...thanx


----------

